
Python 2.7.15 released – the last 2.7 release - afshinmeh
https://twitter.com/gvanrossum/status/991170064417153025
======
japaget
Guido van Rossum just tweeted:

I misread the original post -- it's the _latest_ , not the _last_. Maybe I was
_hoping_ it's the last, but the intention of the team is not to stop
supporting it now. Apologies!

~~~
devy
Yep
[https://twitter.com/gvanrossum/status/991325420141228032](https://twitter.com/gvanrossum/status/991325420141228032)

